# Deciphering the German in the pedigree



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay, all you experts out there! *L* I have no idea what this says, can you interpret? This is what is listed below Tazer's grandfather (Mink vom Haus Wittfield) on the pedigreedatabase website. And if you can figure out this one, there are a couple more on her pedigree .. *G*

Großer, kräftiger, nicht voll gefestigter Rüde. Kruppe sollte länger sein, ausgeglichene Brustverhältnisse. Kurzer, steiler Oberarm, Hinterhand gut gewinkelt. Front breit gestellt. Ellenbogen sollten besser anliegen. Hinten gerade, vorne zeheneng, ausgreifende Gänge aus unruhigem Rücken. Sicheres Wesen, Härte, Mut und Kampftrieb augeprägt; läßt ab. Geschwister: Meiko/Milwa 

And in looking at her pedigree, I see some registry acronyms I'm not familiar with. I read about some of them on the other thread asking about pedigree abbreviations, but there are others (mostly on her dam's side) that weren't mentioned.

CMKU (I believe this is Hungarian?)
CKSP
CZECH (well, kind of obvious .. *L*)
CS
NHSB
And what are SVV titles?

Also, is a "Certified Dual Purpose Police Dog" one that is training for protection and drugs? (Tazer's father). 

I remember a time when I didn't know what "SchH" meant .. *L*

Thanks!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Roughly translated:
Tallness, more hard, not fully strengthened dog. Croup should be longer, well-balanced breast relations. Short, precipitous upper arm, Hinterhand well bent. Front broadly put. Elbows should better lie close. Behind just, in front narrowly to toes, ausgreifende ways from worried back. Sure being, hardness, courage and fight desire augeprägt; gives up. Brothers and sisters: Meiko/Milwa

This should help. Translation Online


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Not up on German dog terms, so this is a loose translation.

Large, strong, not fully matured male. Croup should be longer; evenly balanced chest. Short, steep upper arm; back legs well angled. Wide front. Ellbows should be more fitted (not sure how to translate, they mean that they should be closer against the body). Back paws straight, in front slightly turned inward; far-reaching movement from an unsettled back. Assured temperament; hardness, boldness, and fight drive well developed; lets go (I'm assuming this is re: being told to out?). Siblings: Meiko/Milwa.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

knowing something like this makes you my new Dog Guru!!!!


> Originally Posted By: brtRoughly translated:
> Tallness, more hard, not fully strengthened dog. Croup should be longer, well-balanced breast relations. Short, precipitous upper arm, Hinterhand well bent. Front broadly put. Elbows should better lie close. Behind just, in front narrowly to toes, ausgreifende ways from worried back. Sure being, hardness, courage and fight desire augeprägt; gives up. Brothers and sisters: Meiko/Milwa
> 
> This should help. Translation Online


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi Melanie

The CMKU is actually the Czech registry. The CKSP is the Slovak registry. CS is what some countries use after Czech dogs in their pedigrees. I'm not sure of the actual meaning. SVV is a Slovak working title. NHSB refers to the Belgium kennel club ( I think)

Al Govednik


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuest
> And what are SVV titles?
> Melanie and the gang in Alaska


Here are the requirements for the SVV and ZVV titles.

ZVV/SVV requirements.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! Helps clear up some of the confusion when I look through the pedigree. 

In reading the translations, one says "gives up" and one says "lets go" - I would assume that "lets go" is a better thing than giving up .. *L* .. so even the interpretations can be confusing. I think Historian's is probably more accurate than one that comes from an online translation program (although I do appreciate the link, too). 

Mink, to my limited knowledge, is a relatively well-known GSD. Does anyone have any comments on him? It doesn't really matter to me if they're good or bad, just curious as to what people know. 

I had been told Tazer had some Czech lines in her, so evidently that's true given the registration acronyms. I saw one DDR five or six generations back.

Thanks again, really neat to know some of this. I'm not interested in breeding (and even if I was, Tazer has some physical traits that would not make her right for breeding). It's just fun to look at the pedigrees and figure out what they mean.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Historian's translation is very accurate in terms of correctly interpreting the dog lingo. 

Läßt ab on breed surveys is referring to the dog outing on command on the performance (protection) test. So yes, the dog who lets go is doing what he's supposed to and it's a good thing.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that, Chris! As I remembered from my brief bout with schutzhund (which I enjoyed thoroughly), a good "out" was a pretty important thing .. *L*

Melanie and the gang


----------



## Mateo_perros (Oct 21, 2020)

Ehret German Shepherds - Sieger Show Classifications



"The following translations are offered to help the person who is new to Czech and East German lines. Working titles, certifications and a few terms are offered to help in understanding the pedigree elements.

*CZECH PEDIGREE ELEMENTS:
CKSP* - Czech registration number
*SKSP* - Slovakian registration number"


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

11yr old thread, Member last seen 9yrs ago..


----------

